# 96'l-3'w-4'h softwood on pallets!



## Highbeam (Jul 30, 2008)

So this is the lion's share of the stockpile. 9 cords of decent stuff. In addition I have 1.5 cords of fir and alder in a barn and 2 cords of cottonwood under cover both leftover from last year.

Sometime around the end of august I'll cover the top and about one foot of the sides with plastic.

That utility trailer is overflowing with the cutoff chunks since the last several cords were bought precut from a guy that thought 24" was a good length for firewood. Mine are all 18"


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jul 30, 2008)

The middle pic is awesome!

How londg did it take you to get it that neat?


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 30, 2008)

Highbeam I've never seen such a neat stack before...you must have the patience of a saint. Very nice job.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 30, 2008)

It won't burn all straight like that.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I have a curse, I am an engineer. The kind that designs sewers and roads so most things I build end up being straight and square. The center pic with that fir was all stacked up pretty quickly, the last few cords over two days. I've never had an end stack like that fail or blow out. The nice straight old fir cut from a large tree made for really nice stacking. I made a mistake with this stack in that the whole dang thing is pretty much a single long row so if any of it tips over there is a good chance that the whole thing will tip. So far it is very stable but as it shrinks I expect it to move around a bit. Any ideas on bracing it now? Of course, the plastic will be held down with string stapled to the pallets in a zig-zag pattern which will hold the wood up to some extent.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't stacked in Great Wall of China dimensions like that, but I've never had a boxed corner fall over either.  As long as the ground is fine, I wouldn't bother bracing.  If really worried- box stack double at the ends and/or at regular intervals through the stack.

You obviously understand the satisfaction of a job well done, as well as how to puzzle together a pile.  I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks really, really nice. Makes my nine cord of stacks look like the wood bird flew over and took a dump.  :red:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 30, 2008)

almost too pretty to burn!      NOT!! actually its a heck of a job , shame it will get dismantled a load at a time, but thats what its there for. nice job bro, looks like a warm cozy winter at your house for sure


----------



## rich81 (Aug 3, 2008)

very nice looking stack i wish i had the patience to make my woodpile look like that!!


----------



## fossil (Aug 3, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> ...I have a curse, I am an engineer.



I too suffer from that affliction, although of a slightly different strain (Mechanical).  I understand all too well why you wouldn't stack your wood any other way.  In fact, I wouldn't be all that surprised to see you out there with a laser level set up just to make damned sure it's right.   :lol:   Beautiful job, highbeam...beautiful.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I bet hand trimming and edging the pieces to fit in the firebox just right is a whole lotta work.


----------



## fossil (Aug 3, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ...Yeah but I bet hand trimming and edging the pieces to fit in the firebox just right is a whole lotta work.



Bench-mounted belt sander and a nice set of calipers makes quick work of it.   :coolsmile:   Rick


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the only place that makes me feel normal.
Nice work Highbeam. Those pics give me a chance with the wife to show her there is worse people out there that need more help than I do. LOL
Awsome stackin


----------



## Tfin (Aug 4, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I have a curse, I am an engineer. The kind that designs sewers and roads so most things I build end up being straight and square.



I do GIS analysis/mapping in the civil group of our engineering firm.....although my stacks aren't quite as square, they're close.  So I can certainly appreciate the time it takes, and the satisfaction it produces in seeing such a fine stack.

Looks great!


----------

